# Outdoor Enclosure For Medium Size Monitor's.



## Reptilian66 (Nov 16, 2008)

l just want to share some photo's of my ourdoor enclosure, that l keep my Desert Sand Monitor's in all year around here in Melbourne Victoria.
So if any of you are planning on building a ourdoor enclosure for your Monitor's or Dragon's, this will give you some idear in building a outdoor enclosure.
Before you start building a outdoor enclosure, you first have to think what am l going to keep in it, once you know you then have to do your research on that Reptile, such as where do they come from natually, do they live above ground in trees or below ground in burrows or under rocks, and what is the temperature like all year around 24 hours a day in their natural environment, so you know whether or not you can keep them outside all year or not in your area, if they are not found in your area natually, you will have to provide some form of heating to them, for when the sun is not shining, so they can be assured of some warmth.


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Desert Sand Monitor.*

Here is some more photo's of my Desert Sand Monitor's, and some juveniles that l hatched this year.


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 16, 2008)

very cool. thats a nice enclocsure.


----------



## Gavin (Nov 16, 2008)

i like how u used pvc pipes for burrows =D nice one gave me sum new ideas


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 16, 2008)

thats really cool!!! can i ask what size the tank is? also how do you heat them?

Cheers,

LUke


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats awesome! Lucky monitors! Now you just need a window in the wall of your house so you can see them more often...


----------



## jaih (Nov 16, 2008)

That looks awsome, Hope you don't mind me asking how much it cost?


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments in regards to my outdoor enclosure for my 4 beautiful Desert Sand Monitor's.
To answer the questions l have received from some of you, This enclosure has cost me close to $4000, to build, the size of it is 12 foot long-8 foot wide-3 foot high, The way l provide heat to them is l use 2 160watt Radiant Panel Heaters, that a buried 3 inches below the sand, they create a hot spot in the middle of the sand pit, where you see the 4 of them in 1 of the photo's, sitting beside each other keeping warm, and the hide box on the left has 1 50watt Radiant Panel Heater attached to the roof inside it, so they can keep warm at night time, why they a resting for the night.
l can see them from my bedroom window, when l need to see what their upto with out going outside to check on them, they know when l watching over them, their not dump as they look.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 17, 2008)

*Reptilian* - I think I have seen these pics before, just as impressed now as the first time. 

What surface temperature do you get on the sand? and what Temp within the heated hide box?


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Temperature reading for my outdoor enclosure.*

Here you can see what the temperature is inside 1 of the hide boxes, and the surface temperature in the sand on top of the 2 Radiant Panel Heaters.

The 1st photo you see my 4 adult Desert Sand Monitor's, keeping themselfs warm, the 2nd photo you see what the surface temperature is on top of the 2 160watt Radiant Panel Heaters, which is roughly 45 degrees, the 3rd photo you see what the temperature is inside the hide box that as 1 50watt Radiant Panel heater attached to the roof, and that is roughly 27 degrees.


----------



## shane14 (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG i want i want!


----------



## jimbomma (Nov 22, 2008)

excellent setup. lucky lizards


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 22, 2008)

Shane13,

l would like to offer you all my adult Desert Sand Monitor's and their enclosure, sorry mate l cannot do that, l just sold my last juvenile Desert Sand Monitor that l hatched from 10 out of 14 eggs that l incubated today, so hopefully l will have some more this time next year who knows mate.


----------



## dodgie (Nov 22, 2008)

Very impressive.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 22, 2008)

great setup


----------



## justbrad (Apr 21, 2009)

Very well done there! Any one else have pics of thier outdoor enclosure's? I'm after any idea's for mine... Cheers, Brad.


----------



## dragonboi_92 (Apr 21, 2009)

how big are the lizard now?
and how much do they generally cost to BUY. and to Keep (weekly or monthly,yearly?)


----------



## John_lisa (Apr 21, 2009)

that is one hell of a setup nicly done i bet they love u lol good on ya mate


----------



## Reptilian66 (Apr 21, 2009)

dragonboi_92 said:


> how big are the lizard now?
> and how much do they generally cost to BUY. and to Keep (weekly or monthly,yearly?)


They are all adult size Desert Sand Monitor's-Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus, and they can cost between $300 to $350 for a juvenile hatchling, and for a adult in very good condition that is feeding and as not loss any of its tail or toes, with plenty of good color and markings on its body will cost you roughly $450 to $600, depending on the supply and demand and who you get it from.the cost of feeding them l give them all 2 weaner rats, and that is $15-00 perweek in food cost, for heating cost, l have never ever really look into how much l pay to keep them all warm, the outdoor enclosure users 370watts of power 24 hours per day to keep them warm all year around.


johno799 said:


> that is one hell of a setup nicly done i bet they love u lol good on ya mate


Yes you are right that my Desert Sand Monitor's all do love me, for what l do for them, but the only way they tell me they love me is accasionally they will give me a very nasty bite, that may require surgery in a hospital, as they say they eat the hand that feeds them when they can.
Thanks for your good feed back here in regards to my Desert Sand Monitor's johno799 much appreciated.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 21, 2009)

that is impressive......... when i finally have my own house ill deffo be making some of them! dad being a builder will help lol. i want to get spencers monitors. do you have them reptilian????


----------



## Reptilian66 (Apr 22, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> that is impressive......... when i finally have my own house ill deffo be making some of them! dad being a builder will help lol. i want to get spencers monitors. do you have them reptilian????


No l don't have any Spencer Monitor's, l use to have 1 pair a few years ago, but for some reason they just never got along together in the same enclosure, so l decided at the time to depart with them, and most likely wont get them again, l would much prefer Sand Monitor's than Spencer Monitor's, each and everyone to themself for what they want to keep as a pet Monitor.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 22, 2009)

i like the fact that most spencers iv seen have seemed quite placid and amenable to handling. do sand monitors get like that?


----------

